

Uber employee arrested in Amsterdam - jelmerdejong
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.at5.nl%2Fartikelen%2F141769%2Fuber-medewerker-gearresteerd&edit-text=&act=url

======
jelmerdejong
Transport Inspection arrested an Uber employee in Amsterdam for not
coorporating with providing the Inspecting documents Uber says are classified
and helping competitors. Currently being detained. This after a raid in the
Uber offices by the inspection last week.

